# escaping from a trunk? if aducted?



## still learning (Apr 27, 2006)

Hello, Just got thru reading "Strong on Defense".  Great stuffs on what to do if you are being kidnap.

If you can use your legs when stuff in the trunk (when car is moving)..kick out the tail lights,made of plastic, wave your hands/foot or anything..to let the cars in back call for police/help.

Another one is run under the car/cars and grab something to hold on...hard to pull someone out if they are holding with all there might. (Park cars)

or to escape being caught...move under the car to the other side..or run around the car.  (it happen to a lady who kept running to the others side..after 5 times of this..the guy left.)

Fear will freeze alot of people...do not think about...getting hurt/injury/kill..it may happen anyway....think...you are not going to do this to me (rape)....FIGHT BACK!  (he's planning on hurting you any way).

You do not want to be taken to a secondary place!  ..where things will get worst...FIGHT BACK...there maybe no tommorrow anyway...but at least you tried...and may even succeed...too!

....As a whole the world is a safe place....and it may never happen to you...still we need to remind ourselves to practice awareness..and to FIGHT BACK.....because tomorrow may not come....

Have a nice day...simile...enjoy the world...it will be there tomorrow...Aloha


----------



## Henderson (Apr 27, 2006)

still learning said:
			
		

> You do not want to be taken to a secondary place! ..where things will get worst...FIGHT BACK...there maybe no tommorrow anyway...but at least you tried...and may even succeed...


I believe this is the key to surviving abduction.  There is no way in hell you should ever allow yourself to be taken to a secondary location.



			
				still learning said:
			
		

> ....As a whole the world is a safe place....and it may never happen to you...still we need to remind ourselves to *practice awareness*..and to FIGHT BACK.....because tomorrow may not come....


A great majority of potentially bad situations will be avoided if only people utilized good awareness.  WE are born with a thing called intuition.  Don't try to explain it.  It's there.  It works.  Thousands of years of "gut feelings" cannot be wrong.  If a situation doesn't feel right, it probably isn't.


----------



## bignick (Apr 27, 2006)

Never leave the scene with your attacker, the moment you go with them, your chances of coming back drop drastically...


----------



## Flatlander (Apr 28, 2006)

I like the idea of hiding under a car and grabbing on if they're pulling, or just hiding out down there or scrambling around, if you can.  Those are really good ideas that I hadn't really heard of before.


----------



## still learning (Apr 28, 2006)

Hello, The book has many great life saving ideas.  One more here....if you are able to grab the steering wheel and can crash the car ...go for it...especially in the town/city or homes nearby.

High speeds..a lot more risky...but still better than be taken someplace unknown.

If you are going to fight back...if you do not strike with strong intent...the other person will only get madder.  BE a cat trap in the corner by a wild dog....ever done this...the dogs usual end up losing? ...most times too

BECOME THE CAT    ............Aloha (here kiddie..kiddie)


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 28, 2006)

Don't get into the trunk in the first place. when confronted, Go all out, and get ferocious! Do what you must at that moment. Your life is on the line right there and then!


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 28, 2006)

strong's book is top of the line.  good stuff.

it bears repeating over and over again that one should never go.  never.  even if you get shot right there at the point of abduction, you have a chance of getting medical attention.  where they plan to take you, even that chance is gone.

trouble is, so many movies have abduction as a plot point...i think many people are programmed to go with.

there was even a family safety program years ago that recommended going with the abductor.  stupid, stupid, stupid.


----------



## Drac (Apr 28, 2006)

All excellent posts...Interesting note..Most of the newer police cruisers have a release pull tab in the trunk in case an officer gets locked in his trunk...


----------



## bydand (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh this post bring back some memories.  I haven't been locked in a trunk for almost 30 years now.  All joking aside, the ideas presented above should be the top of everyones list.  I like the thought of going under vehicles, and grabbing on if someone is trying to pull you back out, excellent idea. 

 Now back to the part about being locked in a trunk:  yes I have been, many times.  I still don't know why, but as kids, we decided that it was a distinct probability that it would happen at some point in our lives. Probably because that happened in ALL the police shows back in the early 70's.  So we  kids would lock each other in the trunk to "practice" getting out.  Yeah, the part of not letting the other out was high on the attraction list also, but after once or twice, you could pop the lid in a matter of seconds.  Wouldn't hurt right now to show yourself and kids how a trunk lid operates.  I haven't looked at that in many years, but plan on doing that this afternoon. (not locking anybody inside, even *my* neighbors would think that was odd.)  I know some cars have a release behind one of the taillights because I have seen them while changing a light.


----------



## thescottishdude (May 1, 2006)

I agree with the statement that fear freezes alot of people, martial artists will also get scared, the difference is when they attack you martial artists just react.


----------



## ManOfVirtues (May 2, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> All excellent posts...Interesting note..Most of the newer police cruisers have a release pull tab in the trunk in case an officer gets locked in his trunk...



I wonder how often this has happened .... Because we all know how law enforcement budgets work, unless its  a growing problem, they are not going to fix it.

Could you imagine being the cop that got locked in his trunk, and then having to file a report on it back at the station. I think its time for a transfer.


----------



## Drac (May 2, 2006)

Don't know how often but I've heard horror stories...It must have occured with enough frequency to have Ford make it a standard item on their Crown Vic cruisers...


----------



## bobster_ice (May 2, 2006)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, Just got thru reading "Strong on Defense". Great stuffs on what to do if you are being kidnap.
> 
> If you can use your legs when stuff in the trunk (when car is moving)..kick out the tail lights,made of plastic, wave your hands/foot or anything..to let the cars in back call for police/help.
> 
> ...


 

Awsome advice.


----------



## ginshun (May 15, 2006)

If you are locked in a trunk and can kick, I think there are very few cars out there that you couldn't kick the back seat out of.

Is this your best bet?  Sheesh, IDK, but it is definately an option.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (May 15, 2006)

Sorry, but you folks are dreaming...

Kick the tail lights out? Not in most cars. 

Hiding under the car? If somebody has enough strength and control to throw you in the trunk, they have enough to drag you out from under the car.

Kick the back seat out? Yeah, right, break your leg.

In order to defend myself from the all-to-common threat of someone trying to toss my 220 lbs into the trunk... I always pack one of these in my pants pocket:







The trick is installing it before the bad guys close the trunk on me...


----------



## Drac (May 16, 2006)

ManOfVirtues said:
			
		

> Could you imagine being the cop that got locked in his trunk, and then having to file a report on it back at the station. I think its time for a transfer.


 
Yes, that would be a rough way to go..The harrassment/jokes at your expense from your brother and sister officers will be merciless..Worse than that would be having to explain to the Chief HOW it happened...


----------



## ginshun (May 16, 2006)

Old Fat Kenpoka said:
			
		

> Sorry, but you folks are dreaming...
> 
> Kick the tail lights out? Not in most cars.
> 
> ...



All I know is that the back seat can easily be ripped out of a lot of cars.  And even if I couldn't kick it out, I doubt I would break my leg trying.


----------



## Drac (May 16, 2006)

still learning said:
			
		

> Another one is run under the car/cars and grab something to hold on...hard to pull someone out if they are holding with all there might.


 
For some skinny 98lb male or female that might be an option..However considering the ground clearence on some of the vehicles I've seen it would pose a real challenge for those of use with* girth*...LOL


----------



## Franzfri (Jul 3, 2006)

That happened on a new Dead Zone episode.  It may be the latest one or last weeks.  I TiVoed it so I don't know.  The officer was knocked out, tied up and gagged by an escaped convict.


----------



## Kreth (Jul 3, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> For some skinny 98lb male or female that might be an option..However considering the ground clearence on some of the vehicles I've seen it would pose a real challenge for those of use with* girth*...LOL


Nah, we just need to find a hummer or semi to hide under... :lol:


----------



## Drac (Jul 4, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Nah, we just need to find a hummer or semi to hide under... :lol:


 
That's about it or an 18 wheeler


----------



## Gman (Jul 5, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> Don't know how often but I've heard horror stories...It must have occured with enough frequency to have Ford make it a standard item on their Crown Vic cruisers...


 
Heck, it's standard on my 2002 mustang.


----------



## Drac (Jul 5, 2006)

Gman said:
			
		

> Heck, it's standard on my 2002 mustang.


 
I didn't know that, but then I have not had the chance to examine the trunk of a Ford Mustang..In one of the books I got at a Street Survival seminar they featured the "how-to" escape from a trunk with an electric trunk release by stripping wires etc...etc..Sounds like too much work..Staying alert I think would work better..


----------



## Gman (Jul 5, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> I didn't know that, but then I have not had the chance to examine the trunk of a Ford Mustang..In one of the books I got at a Street Survival seminar they featured the "how-to" escape from a trunk with an electric trunk release by stripping wires etc...etc..Sounds like too much work..Staying alert I think would work better..


 
Agreed.


----------



## medic911 (Dec 8, 2006)

I would think that the odds of being locked in a car's trunk are pretty remote (certainly _very _low on my list of likely real-life scenerios) but if it ever happened, I always figured the odds were good that there would be a spare tire and jack under the trunk's false floorboard.

Just use the jack to pop the trunk open.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 8, 2006)

Drac said:


> Yes, that would be a rough way to go..The harrassment/jokes at your expense from your brother and sister officers will be merciless..Worse than that would be having to explain to the Chief HOW it happened...


 
Speaking of harrassment/jokes a friend of mine drove a cruiser into a lake while on duty.  He never has lived that down.


----------



## oddball (Dec 9, 2006)

I've never thought of trying it (mainly becuase it would involve property damage that I cannot afford), but what happens if one kicks from the inside of a car outwards? Like, most cars are now built to fold/collapse, and it's kind of easy to leave indentations in the metal with a little force/weight. So, anyone ever done something like that?

For the people that can't quite hide underneath a car - 



You're better off.


----------



## Drac (Dec 9, 2006)

oddball said:


> I've never thought of trying it (mainly becuase it would involve property damage that I cannot afford), but what happens if one kicks from the inside of a car outwards? You're better off.


 
That's providing you have enough room to generate a good blow..In some of these tiny trunks I wonder..It's the truck catch that will be the real butt ache.


----------



## shrek (Feb 2, 2007)

Most cars since 2000 not only have trunk releases but a little light in there that stays on after the trunk is closed for a short period of time...so you can find the little yellow handle that says TRUNK RELEASE!  

On older cars you can usually pry it open with the tire iron if you've taken the time to study a few in a junkard.  Or if you carry a pocketknife like a good lil boy scout there are other alternatives


----------



## Drac (Feb 2, 2007)

shrek said:


> On older cars you can usually pry it open with the tire iron


 
That's *IF *you can locate the tire iron..In the trunks of SOME of the vehicles I've searched I've found *EVERYTHING *but the tire iron...


----------



## charyuop (Feb 2, 2007)

I like the idea of running around the car, a little less the idea of hiding under the car. From under the car you have very little room to move and for sure not to do quick movements. It would be very hard to avoid a knife swinging at you with the intent of making you get out of there...
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Shaderon (Feb 14, 2007)

I can't see anyone kicking their way out of a car-boot (trunk) from any of the cars I know least alone mine!   It took a trained mechanic a long time to unjam the back of the bulbs enough to slip his fingers through a gap and prise out one of the brake lights, I had a look while he was doing it, it would be the wrong angle, the wrong shape and near impossible to do in the dark.  I also don't like the idea of being trapped under a car with an assailant able to run round it and get in front of wherever you want to come out, I always remember a book I read as a teenager, it advised never to hide anywhere there wasn't an alternate exit where the assailant couldn't head you off quicker than you could get there. To instead run like hell and yell "help fire".  Damn good advice in my books.

I do like the running round the car idea, and the fighting like a cornered cat.  I feel confident that any assailant that tries to grab me would find himself hurt at least even if he won.  I've heard that if they don't specifically want you, then if they are likely to get hurt or seen by someone else, they have a high chance of moving on to someone else.  Not nice to think about but rather her than me buddy!  

Of course my distance running would help too, doing that I've learnt, if it hurts, keep going, rather dead rubbery legs and immense pain than them getting you.


----------

